# Looking for a pic of Paph. Kenneth Marple



## toddybear (Jan 30, 2007)

I was considering buying Paph. Kenneth Marple...philippinense X fairrieanum. Does anyone have this in their collection and if so, do you have a pic to share? If no pic, does it look something like Paph. Unique?


----------



## TADD (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 31, 2007)

I grew a division of a plant from Bountiful Orchids, UT for quite a few years. It was a terrible grower. After 15 years without blooming it finally died, due to rot or something. I believe I picked it up arouns 1980 and that it died around 1995. I don't think this primary has been remade, though it should be lovely. It should have clean, bold stripes. IT would be nice to see a remake, I would hope at least some of the seedlings would have more vigor than the one I had. 
Leo


----------

